# Kitchen cabinets



## annibelle (Mar 26, 2010)

Please tell me what type of shelving you have in the taller bottom cabinet spaces. My brother has made me some beautiful cabinets, but will hopefully finish them soon on the inside...the bottoms ones where under the sink is usually left opened and tall. I have two doors under the sink and then two more beside it where I think I might could get a half shelfing. If they are too wide won't that make things harder to reach? The cabinets about the stove and beside the top of the stove have shelves. The larger bottom cabinet has no shelving yet. I need to get ideas about what kind of shelving I can use and what I can put under there.Thanks


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Lucky you  new cabs. Under my sink I have a pull out garbage pail
on one side, and the other side it is restricted by the sink plumbing
so I just have a bucket in there with my cleaning products.

My other bottom cabs have slide out drawers inside the cabs. It makes it easier to access everything in the cabs.
We made our kitchen cabs and I knew where I wanted everything to be.
Even our toaster oven is on a pull out drawer.


----------



## annibelle (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey, just asking? Can you take some pictures and show me what you mean exactly? My brother mentioned pull out shelving or something. I have always had the cheap white stuff and I am very happy even with the outsides which look very nice. I need ideas...lol, just pictures to help show my brother.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

This ain't exactly fine woodworking. I just wanted something until I could talk DH into new cabinets since I hate getting down on my hands and knees to dig through bottom cabinets. 
I found the drawer pulls for a dollar a pair at a thrift store and the rest is 1x4 with luan bottom.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I'll take some pics tomorrow...In the mean time tell us about your
kitchen and the cabs your brother is building. 

We have a galley kitchen,
in the breakfast area we added lots of cabinets, including a tv cab,
a spice cab, and oil and vinegar cab, a cabinet for onions and potatos,
all the above mentioned cabs are shallow-- approximately 8 to 9 inches
deep.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

annibelle...

this is the pot and pan cab..we made three drawers, the top drawer
is for the toaster oven...and the bottom two are for the pots.
Notice as Blondsense did -- the drawer sides are shallow, this allows
for pot handles to over lap the sides of the drawers.

The right side is a 4 q ft. freezer...the freezer sits on the floor and
can be pulled out for cleaning the floor when necessary.

There is no kick plate on the bottom of this cabinet, the doors
go all the way down to about 1/2" off the floor. Also this cabinet
is a few inches higher than the standard kitchen cab, as we built it
to accommodate the freezer.


----------

